# German Rams Won't Spawn



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I have two pair of German Rams. They are both in 10s, one with 2 otos, the other with 1 rubberlip pleco. One pair has successfully spawned three times, the other pair once. Now however, neither pair has spawned since March. The water parameters are the same as always...nitrates never above 5.0 and ph at 6.5. Nothing has changed. What are some reasons that they may not be spawning. Hopefully, through the process of elimination I can figure out the problem.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Try doing a water change 40% with rain water........


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, rain man. I find a drop in temperature followed my a gradual increase over the week also helps.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

OK...this may be a stupid question, but...

How do I collect rain water? I put out four 5 gallon buckets during a thunderstorm and only got 1 gallon of water. When I did the math I figured I would have to collect from 16 squre feet of surface area and get 1/2" of rain to get 5 gallons of water. Is there some easy way to do this?


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

you dont by any chance ship these fry when they get big enough?


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Sure I do. I just sent six to craftyflalady. I'll pm you when I have some more ready.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

awesome thank you, ill be setting up a 33 long this summer, do you think they can live in that tank with bolivian rams?


----------



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

dmarcus said:


> awesome thank you, ill be setting up a 33 long this summer, do you think they can live in that tank with bolivian rams?


 Yes. They are both fairly peaceful South American Cichlids. They can be kept together, but don't be surprised to see either pair become territorial during spawning. When my Blue's spawned, the male and female took turns guarding the eggs and would chase off anything that comes within about 4 inches of the eggs, even my panda cory cats (which the rams absoultely love when it's not mating time).

As for the rams not spawning, I was able to induce them by feeding them frozen bloodworms for 2 days and then doing a 35% (or so) water change. 2 days later, I had about 100 eggs on some driftwood


----------

